# Shipping solution between USA and Mexico



## JetLee

Large volumes of mails, parcels and freight are shipped frequently between great countries. But where are you solution when you need shipping?

International shipping is always troublesome due to restrictions, custom inspections, duty and taxes, etc. America Ship provides a turn-key solution for you. Shipping with us is just easy with 1-2-3: register on our website, ship packages/freight to our warehouse on the border, and we take care of the rest for you.

America-ship is committed to making the shipping solution to Mexico affordable and smooth. You can calculate the costs before your decide to use our services.

No matter you are shipping a parcel, pallets of freight, or even full truck load of merchandise, we handle it for you in a timely and professional manner. Indeed, the custom clearance is a complicated process. But we never leave the complication to our customers. We handle it silently. 

Our system is being updated and made more user-friendly. You can review, initiate, and track your shipments all our website.


----------

